# Refurb Fire Prime ?



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if a Refubished Kindle Fire will come with the free month of Prime


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Not sure. . .and there aren't any on offer right now.  But I'd sort of guess "yes", since one of the things they want is to give you a free trial so you'll love it and then pay for it.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine did, but I already had Prime so I can't guarantee it worked.  But I did boot my Kindle the first time when I received it and was told that I had it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

According to this on Amazon's site, the answer is *yes*. Scroll down to the question about the Kindle Fire, but I'll also quote it here:



> *Does a Certified Refurbished Kindle Fire come with a free month of Amazon Prime, similar to a new Kindle Fire?*
> Yes, a Certified Refurbished Kindle Fire does include a free month Amazon Prime for eligible customers. Learn more about Amazon Prime and Kindle Fire.


Betsy


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks so much!!  We want to get Prime, but I have a refurb kindle coming so I'll use the free months first.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I think anyone who registers a Fire to their account for the first time receives the free month of Prime. I gave my Fire to my husband a month ago & he got a free month even though I already had.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jkeith0919 said:


> I think anyone who registers a Fire to their account for the first time receives the free month of Prime. I gave my Fire to my husband a month ago & he got a free month even thought already had.


People who already have full Prime (as opposed to say, the student version) get no added benefit from the free month of Prime, unless Amazon has changed something since I bought mine (I've had Prime for years, bought my Fire in November). How did your husband get a free month--was your renewal date changed? I'm a bit confused...

This is what Amazon says under their page about Prime (italics mine for emphasis):



> *About the free month of Amazon Prime with Kindle Fire: Eligibility*
> Customers who have not used Prime instant videos over the past year will automatically be given a free month of Amazon Prime when they first activate their Kindle Fire. Eligible customers receiving free shipping benefits as an Amazon Mom, Amazon Student or as an invited guest of another Prime member will receive a month of Prime digital benefits, which includes Prime instant videos and Kindle Owners' Lending Library. _If you're already a paid or free trial member of Prime when you register your device, you'll be able to seamlessly use your benefits without interruption or changes to your membership._


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My experience was the same as Betsy's.  I've had Prime for years, got a Fire in November.  Had to renew Prime in January as usual.  No free month.  The Fire was ordered via and registered to the primary Prime account.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> People who already have full Prime (as opposed to say, the student version) get no added benefit from the free month of Prime, unless Amazon has changed something since I bought mine (I've had Prime for years, bought my Fire in November). How did your husband get a free month--was your renewal date changed? I'm a bit confused...
> 
> This is what Amazon says under their page about Prime (italics mine for emphasis):
> 
> Betsy


I received the Fire for Christmas & kept it until the end of February, so my free month had already ended. We are on separate accounts, so when I gave the Fire to him, he registered it on his account & received a free month also.


----------

